# buffedCast 262: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## xashija (12. September 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Ramides (12. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

mit meinem Posting hier möchte ich euch ein Problem zur Diskussion stellen, dass in den Newsmeldungen ungern behandelt wird. Wie ihr auch schon in der Serverkunde zu Gul'dan angemerkt hat ist unser schöner Server, der anno dazumal eher Allianzdominiert war mittlerweile Hordedominiert.

Lt. WOWProgress sind es 7000 Chars wovon weniger als 1 Ally auf 3 Hordler trifft. In Realzahlen sind es etwa 200-300 Allianzler kurz vor der Hauptspielzeit abends. Einige davon sind auch noch afk und die meißten in Raids gebunden. Ich selber leite noch einen der 2 25er Raids auf unserem Server. Doch Bewerber beruhen meißt auf VitaminB von einem unserer Raidmember. Selbst für Twinkraids findet man sehr schwer passende "Auffüllspieler".

Ich denke nicht nur Gul'dan geht es so. Seht ihr am Horizont eine Lösung für Server wie uns? Das Raidtool soll ja auch Realmintern laufen... ist also auch keine wirkliche Lösung.

Was haltet ihr von Serverzusammenlegungen? In einem Posting, dass ich im Allgemeinen Forum derzeit aktiv habe wird befürchtet, dass Blizzard dies wegen negativer Publicity nicht macht. Aber sind leere Server und Transferkosten nicht die schlechtere Publicity?

Hier noch ein Link zu meinem Beitrag im Allgemeinen Forum: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/2624976764

mfg, Ramides


----------



## Rahdasir (12. September 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed Team!

Ich danke euch für eure immer wieder interessanten und hilfreichen Beiträge.
Schon lange wollte ich einmal eure Meinung über die vergangene Entwicklung und die Zukunft des Schamanen wissen.
Wie seht ihr den Stellenwert des Schamanen in Dungeons, Raids und was mich persönlich interessiert - im PVP als Areapartner.
Egal ob Ele, Heal oder Enhancer.

Was denkt ihr wird noch kommen oder sollte noch kommen?

Danke für euren nützlichen Infos 

so long

Rahdasir


----------



## Päg1 (12. September 2011)

Moin Moin zusammen !

An den WOW Teil:

In einem vorherigen Cast fragte ich nach der Anzahl der Totenschädel in Undercity. Ich wurde gebeten meine Frage zu präzisieren  , was ich hiermit tue.
Ich würde gerne wissen wie viele Totenschädel in UC verbaut worden sind. Und zwar meine ich ALLE Schädel. auch die in die Wände und decken gefrästen Abbilder. 
Aber ums etwas zu vereinfachen würde ich mich ausschliesslich auf den inneren Teil der Stadt beziehen den man sehen kann wenn man aus den Aufzügen herauskommt. 

Ihr könnt ja noch ein paar Praktikanten einstellen für den Job hehehehe.




An den 2ten Teil:

1.Habt ihr Informationen dazu wie es sich mit den bereits erstellten Gilden in SWTOR verhält?
Erstellt sich der Leiter einen Char und die Gilde ist erstellt / die Member sind automatisch Mitglied beim einloggen?

2. Als Imperialer Agent kann man bisher leider nur einen Menschen oder einen Chizz als Rasse wählen. Habt ihr Informationen dazu ob noch weitere Rassen wählbar sein werden?
Falls ihr keine Informationen dazu habt würde mich interessieren welche Rassen ihr noch gerne im Spiel hättet die momentan nicht wählbar sind . 
Ich würde gerne einen Gran spielen können . http://www.starwars-union.de/lexikon/837/Gran/

Ich wünsche noch eine angenehme Arbeitswoche allerseits. 
Ich mache weiter Urlaub  

bis dahin 

Päg


----------



## Deathgnom (12. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team kommt ihr nach Wien zur [font=arial, verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]
*GAME CITY 2010*

von 22-24 Oktober.

2 Frage wann glaubt ihr wird die letzt gw2 Klasse angekündigt vielleicht auf der Tokia Gamesmesse?[/font]


----------



## SquallPM (12. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffedteam,

erstmal ein kleines Lob an euch, ihr macht nen super Job 

Nun aber zu meiner Frage. Und zwar habe ich mir eben die News zu SW:TOR und seinem Handwerkssystem durchgelesen. Ich bin eingentlich ein aufmerksamer Zuhörer von euch, habe bisher aber im buffedcast noch nicht wirklich etwas darüber gehört. Nun wäre es gut, wenn ihr auch mal im Cast über das Handwerkssystem berichten könntet und gegebenenfalls auch ob es was neues seit dem Beitrag gibt. Also in Bezug auf die noch unbekannten Handwerkskünste.

Grüße
Squall


----------



## Venarih (12. September 2011)

Hallo buffed-Team,

meine Frage:

Gibt es irgendwo in Deutschland ein "event" / Konzert , wo Ensemble / Orchester / Chor 
WoW(oder allg. Gaming)-Soundtracks spielen ? Oder ist soetwas ggf. irgendwo geplant / angedacht ?

Möchte vllt. die buffed-Redaktion mal soetwas organisieren, vorzugsweise in Berlin ? *g*

Ich würde es sehr beeindruckend finden, Songs wie "LEGEND OF Azeroth" oder diesen 
Elune/Nachtelfen Song aus Ashenvale z.B. mal live zu hören.

LG Veny

EDIT : oder "A call to arms" ...woah wäre der live in so einem Konzertsaal der Hammer.


----------



## d2wap (12. September 2011)

Grillgut: Steak oder Würstchen?

Doch eine Spielebezogene Frage habe ich natürlich auch mal wieder. Werden Coop Games (z.B. 4vs4) für euch zunehmend bedeutender - oder seid ihr für den Singleplayerspaß zwischendurch, wenns mal kein MMO ist?


----------



## Mco93 (12. September 2011)

Geisterpiraten oder Piratengeister?


----------



## Leasila (12. September 2011)

hallo Buffed team,

ich wüsste gerne was ihr euch an neuen Multiplayer Einheiten für sc2 HoS vorstellen könntet 

Liebe Grüße Lesila


----------



## Gambold (12. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team

Ich hätte einen Frage zu SW:TOR, oder besser zu den Star Wars Büchern. Welche Bücher sollte man unbedingt gelesen haben. Ich lese zur Zeit die SW:TOR Bücher (leider erst zwei auf Deutsch erschienen) und finde die Charakter sehr gut gelungen, aber leider fehlt mit ein wenig die Atmosphäre von Star Wars.

LG

Gambold


----------



## Twein (12. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Bufed Team!
Erstmal. vielen, viele Dank für die Heroes of Might and Magic Beta Key  

Jetzt zu den Fragen:

1. Gibt es schon mehr Infos zu der Klasse Asure in Guild Wars 2?

2. Was denk ihr, welsche Klasse wir die letzte sein? ( auch GW2)


----------



## schwertfisch07 (12. September 2011)

Hallo liebes PodCast-Team,

ich hoffe die Frage wurde noch nicht in einem PodCast beantwortet:

Wieviele Chars kann man in SWtoR innerhalb eines Accounts anlegen? Und ist es wie bei WOW möglich (und wenn ja, wie?), Sachen zwischen den Chars hin- und herzuschicken, also z.B. Craftingsachen o.a.?

Macht weiter so, euer PodCast ist SUPER....


----------



## Sarjin (12. September 2011)

Thematisch eher für den 2. Teil geeignet:


*VIDEOS UNBEDINGT VOHER ANSEHEN**!!*
(Ich reposte es notfalls einfach nächste Woche )

Thema: Euclideon: Fact or Fiction ?

Demo zur GC 2011 (Grundeinführung ca 8min)
Ausführliches Interview (Live Demo. Es wird gezeigt das das ganze kein Fake ist und genauer erklärt wie sies machen 40min)
Zusammenfassung des Interviews (Unnötige Nebensachen rausgeschnitten. Ca 17min)

Euclideon arbeitet derzeit an einer Engine die "Unlimited Detail" bieten soll. Sie behaupten das durch ihre neue Technologie das Rennen um mehr Polygone beendet werden wird.
Was haltet ihr von der Sache und wie glaubt ihr wird sich die Sache in Zukunft auf die Industrie auswirken ?


----------



## Egooz (12. September 2011)

Moin buffed-Team,

ich hab 2 Fragen für den 2. Teil:


Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Rassenauswahl in SW-TOR? Es sind im Prinzip alles Abwandlungen der Menschen, was für die Entwickler sicher angenehmer ist (weniger Arbeitsaufwand betreffend Ausrüstung, Clippingfehler etc.). Auf mich als Spieler wirkt es sehr eintönig, wie wirkt es auf den gemeinen Fanboy? Gilt auch hier "_Alles toll, weil Star Wars drauf steht!_" oder hätte Bioware das Universum etwas mehr ausschöpfen sollen?

MMOGs schlagen vermehrt die Richtung "_actionlastigeres und dynamischeres Kampfsystem_" ein. Wie steht ihr zu dieser Entwicklung? Ist es euch bei langen Spielsessions zu anstrengend oder genau richtig, da es bei Spielen wie Lotro, WoW, SW-TOR und co. mittlerweile zu langweilig und statisch ist?


----------



## Hellyes (12. September 2011)

Servus buffies!

Da ja zu *SWTOR*, also dem Spiel an sich, mittlerweile (fast) alles gesagt wurde und die meisten nur noch auf den BetaKey/Release warten, heute mal etwas andere Fragen:
Satele Shan müsste dem Namen nach eine Nachkommin von Bastila (aus KotoR) sein. Eine Anspielung auf Revan gab es auch schon mal in einem Trailer. Glaubt ihr, es werden zukünftig noch mehr Zusammenhänge zwischen ToR und KotoR deutlich?
Glaubt ihr an eine Sebaddon Operation (Raid)? 

Und eine allgemeine Frage:
Was war bisher euer spannenster und/oder epischter Epilog, Outtro, Abspann in einem Game?


Viele Grüße


----------



## elektri (12. September 2011)

Hi liebes Buffed Team, 


1.) *Wow*: Ne Frage zum Transmogrifying (bitte nicht moggen sagen ) und zwar..., Wie sieht es mit den Verzauberungen aus, kann der alte Gegenstand z.B. das Casterschwert von Archimonde (falls das noch wer kennt) mit sonnenfeuer oder mungo verzaubert werden und dann auf dem neuen Gegenstand so aussehen als wäre es mit dieser Verzauberung verzaubert. Aber in Wirklichkeit ist Machtstrom darauf verzaubert , Hoffe die Frage war nachvollziehbar.

2.) *Minecraft*: wie sieht es bei euch mit Minecraft aus, freut ihr euch auf das Update 1.8  ?

3.) *Empfehlung*: würde gern auch mal etwas empfehlen und zwar das coolste Minecraft Lets Play ever von Gronkh, der macht zwar auch viele andere Lets Plays ist aber mit Minecraft richtig bekannt geworden.

hier wäre der link: *http://gronkh.de/*


----------



## Phochahontas (12. September 2011)

huhu buffedler,

heute stell ich mal wieder einen ganzen schwall an fragen.


für den ersten buffedcastteil: *WoW*

1.) welche ingameinstumente ausser pikolo des lammenfeuer und der discokugel gibt es noch zu erhalten?

2.) war nichtmal irgendwann auch eien flugform für schamanen im gespräch? wenn ja was ist daraus geworden?

3.) in buffedcast 252 habt ihr, etwas bei minute 32, erwähnt das blizz nicht gern sachen in ihre spiele einbaut die nur 10% oder weiniger aller spieler sehen. andererseits führt blizz hin und wieder derartieg inhalte ein. z.b. die epische schwertqustreihe zu ende von wotlk, generell alle legendäre questreihen wie donnerzorn oder aktuell die drachenzornquestreihe. wie steht ihr dazu?

4.) wird blizz es je schaffen, beim einführen von neuerungen diese auch komplett einzuführen? aktuell ist das dungeonkompendium ein gutes beispiel da es offenbar keine dungeoninhalte "alter" dungeons wie hdw oder bsf enthält. (andererseits muss ich aber dazu sag...schreiben das ich seit bc keinen chat zwischen lvl5 und lvl60 mehr auf dem bildschirm hatte)

5.) werden die tauren je wieder ihren ebenenlauf zurückbekommen, nun da die worgen etwas änliches haben?

6.) die gehen speziell an die loreexpertin david:
6.1.) welches volk waren als erstes druiden? es geht mir hierbei nicht um den streit zwischen shu´halo und kal´dorei. es geht um die allerersten druiden die von cenarius ausgebildet wurden 
6.2.) was unterscheidet einen trollsich loa von einem elfischen halbgott?
6.3.) warum verwandeln sich fast alle drachen, bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen wie chromie, nur in menschen oder elfen?

7.) hat blizz nicht versprochen mit cata viele tolle neue verkleidungen einzuführen? was ist daraus geworden und was ist euer lieblingsverkleidung?

8.) wo bleibt der zweite mond? sollte der nicht längst wieder am himmel über azheroth stehen?

9.) warum gibt es für die "neuen" fähigkeiten, welche mit cata dazugekommen sind, NOCH keine glyphen?
9.1) was hälltet ihr von glyphen die NICHT klassenspezifisch sind? z.b. "glyphe mächiges ausweichen": erhöhte eure ausweichchance im 2% oder "glphe machtvolle überheilung": jede überheilung einen direkten heilzaubers wir gleichmässig auf alle gruppen oder schlachtzugsmitglieder verteilt. machtvolel überheilung kann nicht durch heilung über zeiteffekt oder machtvolle überheilung ausgelöst werden. (nur um ein paar mögliche beispiele zu nennen)

10.) vorschlag zur blizzvon: macht eien umfrage auf der website udn stellt die 5-10 interessantesten leserfragen den blizzmitarbeitern


für *beide* teile geeignet:

1.) nun wo heinrich nicht mehr da ist, wer ist da eigentlich euer chef?

2.) hab ihr je überlegt einen livecast zu machen? anlich wie in der alten wowshow von giga

3.) kann euer dialektspezialist noch mal so schön "krischdalle" sagen?

4.) hab ihr erfahung mit 3D in spielen? egal ob mit shutterbrille oder sonst wie. loht es sich schon auf diese technick umzurüsten oder ist das noch rausgeworfenes geld?

5.) wie eng seid ihr mit euerem char verbunden? würdet ihr manchmal gern richtig an seiner/ihrer seite kämpfen oder selbst der char sein? 


für den zweiter buffedcastteil:* hellgate global*

1.) ist in absehbarer zeit einen deutschprachige hellgate globalverion geplant/verfügbar?

2.) wie findet ihr den unterschied zwischen hellgate global und hellgate london?
2.1.) habt ihr noch irgendwo den letzten, ich glaube mich zu erinnern das es der 1.6 war, hellgate london patch?

für den zweiten buffedcastteil: *mythos* 

1.) wann wird mythos spielbar sein oder hab ich den release verpasst?


----------



## Hopster (12. September 2011)

Morgen,

bald ist ja wieder Braufest. Ich würde mir gerne dieses Jahr den Titel "Braumeister" erspielen. (Für Zwerge iwie Pflicht) Gehe ja schwer davon aus, dass den jemand von euch bereits hat.
Wie hoch war denn der Zeitaufwand. Nach der Arbeit bin nicht immer so in WoW Laune .

Was wurde eig. jetzt alles genau in den Firelands gefixed. Standen letztens etwas geschockt vor dem Trash. (Der mit dem Feuerele und den 4 anderen vor Baloroc)
Evtl. wäre es ganz cool wenn ihr mal den Podcast von eurem alten "Chef" mal vorstellt. 

http://www.spieleveteranen.de/

Ist an sich eine sehr runde Sache, auch für etwas ältere 

MfG Hopster

Noch eine Bitte an ZAM: Bekomme ich die Flash-Datei wenn die Seite überlastet ist. Find die ziemlich episch


----------



## Graendal (12. September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe eine Frage zum Loot-System von Diablo III im Koop: Ist das so ähnlich wie bei Diablo II oder bei Titan Quest (wer schneller klickt gewinnt) oder bekommt jeder seinen eigenen Loot?


----------



## Xanjos (12. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

"Mists of Pandaria" KÖNNTE eine Software für das bestehende WOW Trading Card Game werden. Wie genau kann man sich das vorstellen?

Könnte es eine Art "Deckbuilder" zum Zusammenstellen eigener Spieldecks aus den bestehenden Kartensets sein oder eher eine Simulation, wo man mit diesen Decks virtuell gegen andere Spieler bzw. Computergegner spielt? Oder vielleicht beides kombiniert?

Es gab so ein Spiel bereits in der Vergangenheit für "Magic: The Gathering" von Microprose, was jedoch äusserst "verbugt" gewesen ist und komplizierte Kombos von der KI schlichtweg nicht vorausgeplant wurden.

Was sind Eure Gedanken zu einer Adaption des Kartenspiels? Es könnte ein Erfolg für "Mists of Pandaria" oder eher "Mist auf Pandaria" werden.

Liebe Grüße vom Schluck Wasser in der Kurve!


----------



## SeelenEngel44 (12. September 2011)

Hi Buffed

meine fragt geht im um Age of Wulin ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr weiß wie das mit den bezahlen modus ist oder wir das ein freetoplay


----------



## Loeweros (12. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der wow-Lore, nämlich steht auf der öffentlichen wow seite in der loresektion, das die Eredar schon vor der Korrumpierung von Sargeras, teuflische Hexenmeister waren. Im Spiel selber und auch auf der Draeneiseite, der offiziellen seite, steht das die Draenei früher Eredar waren und geflohen sind als nämlich Sargeras den rest ihres Volkes verdorben hat. Also was stimmt ez, dass die Eredar schon immer dämonische Hexenmeister waren, oder das sie erst von Sargeras korrumpiert wurden?
Diese Frage verwirrt mich schon eine längere zeit und ich hoffe ihr könnt sie mir beantworten.

P.s. macht weiter so ihr seid klasse.


----------



## Infernoh (12. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team 
Ich habe 2 fragen zu World of Warcraft .

Frage 1 : Das mit dem moggen ist ja jetzt schon ausführlich Erklärt worden . Was ich aber bis jetzt noch nicht gelesen/gehört habe ist , wie verhält es sich beim Waffen-moggen mit den Verzauberungen auf den zu moggenden Waffen? Wird der optische Effekt der alten Waffen mit übernommen , oder verschwindet er ?

Frage 2 : Wenn das nächste Addon von WoW erscheint , was glaubt ihr wie hoch der Levelcap dann sein wird , 5 Level bis zum max-level 90 ? Oder glaubt ihr das Blizzard es doch bis Level 100 hochtreibt . Mich als Twinker und "Gerne-Quester" würde es freuen .

mfg Infernoh


----------



## vandyce81 (13. September 2011)

Hidiho Buffed Team

Ich habe 2 Fragen zum 2ten Teil bzw. SW:ToR
Wird es Haustiere geben die einfach nur dazu da sind gut auszusehen?
Und die für mich wichtigste Frage als Angler von 5 Reitschildkröten in WOW
Wird es in SW:ToR vergleichbare Reittiere/ Mounts geben die man durch ewiges Farmen eines unglaublich langweiligen bzw für mich extrem entspannenden Berufs random in der Welt droppen können?

mfg Vandyce


----------



## Dwarf1 (13. September 2011)

Hallo buffed Team

erstmal bedanke ich mich für den immer wieder interessanten 2.Teil über andere MMOs!

Ich habe 2 Fragen zu SW:ToR:

-Muss man man Skills bei einem Lehrer kaufen, oder werden sie wie z.B. in AoC automatisch in das Skillbuch oder sogar gleich in die Leiste eingetragen?
-Wofür sind die "Social Points" gut, die man bei einer Gruppenkonversation erhält. Derjenige der am höchsten würfelt und antworten darf, erhält soweit ich weiß auch mehr als der Rest der Gruppe.


----------



## Garulf (13. September 2011)

Hallo Buffis,
meine frage geht direkt an dem WoW teil. Ich spiel jetzt seit kurzem einen Goblin DK....meine frage ist jetzt, darf ich mir beim der transmogrifikation (oder wie auch immer ?!?) auch ein älteres T-set nehmen, wie z.B. nen Krieger T2 set oder so?

Diese frage hab ich schon seitdem die news da ist....

Liebe Grüße noch, von eurem Italienisch Fan
Elian


----------

